# Steam Support



## Metalic (6. März 2015)

Einen schönen guten Tag.

Ich habe ein kleines Problem und komme derzeit nicht an meinen Steam Acoount heran da ich erst einen Besitznachweis erbringen muss (Steam Guard meckert nach meinem Umzug und es gibt die Email Adresse nicht mehr die dort hinterlegt war).
Dazu hätte ich nun ein paar Fragen und würde gerne eure Erfahrungen hören.

-Weiß jemand, ob ein Screen mit dem Cs:Go Key von mmoga.de reicht um zu beweisen, dass es sich wirklich um meinen Steam Account handelt?
-Warum zur Hölle muss man extra für den Steam Support einen neuen Account erstellen der auch nur für den Support benötigt wird?
-Wie lange dauert es im Schnitt bis die Jungs und Mädels von Steam antworten? Ich habe das Ticket am 27.2. geschrieben und bis heute noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Vielen Dank im voraus. Werde nur langsam nervös weil da nichts zurück kommt


----------



## taks (6. März 2015)

Als ich damals nicht mehr in mein Steam-Konto kam, hab ich einen Supportaccount erstellt und die verwendeten Steam-Keys angegeben. Hab dann innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen ein neues Passwort für das Konto bekommen. Ist aber auch schon 2 oder 3 Jahre her.

PS: Sie nehmen nur "physische" Keys, also ein Photo. Siehe: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2347-QDFN-4366#cd-keys


----------



## Shona (6. März 2015)

Metalic schrieb:


> -Weiß jemand, ob ein Screen mit dem Cs:Go Key von mmoga.de reicht um zu beweisen, dass es sich wirklich um meinen Steam Account handelt?


Nein nicht authorisierter Steam Händler d. h. sie haben keinen Vertrag mit einem Publisher oder Valve  sonst wären die Spiele dort nicht so günstig.
Des Weiteren gibt Valve keinen Support für Spiele von solchen Shops also versuch es nicht, grade weil es ein Valve Spiel ist können die sehr schnell rausfinden ob das so ein Key ist der vom LKW gefallen ist.



Metalic schrieb:


> -Warum zur Hölle muss man extra für den Steam Support einen neuen Account erstellen der auch nur für den Support benötigt wird?


Wenn dein Steam ACC gehackt wird kannst du über den Steam Support Account eben deine Daten wieder holen, Du brauchst auch für das eigentliche Steam Forum  einen extra Account
So vermeidet Vale das alle Accounts auf einmal weg sind, so wie es bei Origin oder Uplay. der Fall ist.




Metalic schrieb:


> -Wie lange dauert es im Schnitt bis die Jungs und Mädels von Steam antworten? Ich habe das Ticket am 27.2. geschrieben und bis heute noch keine Antwort erhalten.


Da du keinen Accountnachweis mitgeschickt hast, hast du Pech den den diese Tickets werden ignoriert bis du diesen bringst.
NOrmalerweise wenn man die Situation bis ins kleinste Detail schreibt und alles gleich mitschickt kann es sich nur um Stunden handeln. Wenn gerade ein Sale ist, dann schonmal bis zu 72h und länger.

Hier https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762 steht was sie akzeptieren und wie du es ihnen schicken musst. Ganz wichtig ist es müssen echte Fotos sein.
Also Rechnung ausdrucken, Ticketnummer draufschreiben, mit dem Handy ein Foto machen und im Ticket hochladen.

Es funktioniert z. B. auch eine Rechnung von einem Kauf im Steam Market wie eine Waffe für CS:GO oder der Kauf von Schküsseln für die Kisten.
Solltest du keine Rechnung haben außer den mmoga Key dann hast du Pech gehabt den dann kannst du deinen Account leider vergessen, sorry.


----------



## Deathseal (6. März 2015)

Wenn es deine alte Email adresse nicht mehr gibt. Probier sie nochmal neu anzulegen. Hat bei mein MS Account geklappt! Als wäre nie was gewesen


----------



## Metalic (6. März 2015)

Habe jetzt noch meine Hülle von Skyrim gefunden. Schreibe gerade mal die Ticketnummer auf den Key-Aufkleber und versuche es damit nochmal

Danke euch schonmal


----------



## Metalic (10. März 2015)

So, gestern Abend kam dann endlich die Antwort von Steam Support. Zumindest kann ich meinen Account wieder nutzen. 
Hat dafür fast zwei Wochen gedauert bis die Antwort kam...


----------

